# CMC TRIM AND TILT



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Installation is relatively easy.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339374016/10#10


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

pretty straight forward you can do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2012)

How's the reliability, durability of the unit?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

They have been around for about 20+ years if that tells you anything. 

I have had them on past boats, best thing since sliced bread.

Forum memeber Cut Runner just sold a boat with one on it, send him a PM.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have one on my '83 Johnson 60 and it looks to be about 20+ years old and still works great. Much better than not have power TnT.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I would love to see someone with a micro setup run a real manual "power trim", like the kind that used to be used in the small hydros (class c) back in the day.

If you are scratching your head wondering what im talking about, shoot


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2012)

Shoot!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Back in the day....
Before power trim....
Racers would fiberglass a 1/2 (i believe) nut into the transom, and run a threaded rod thru it with a corkskrew style handle inside the boat. The other end would press against the steering housing with one of those swivel clamp things like on a transom trolling motor mount.
So as your running just twist the handle either way for up and down.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2012)

That's cool look how things have evolved. Just think if someone had not come up with the wheel.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Cut, 
I think that is still used as the basic design for the trim of the dreaded PWC.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Cut,
> I think that is still used as the basic design for the trim of the dreaded PWC.


Lol i wouldnt know.
I steer as far away from them things as possible!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

has anyone had one with a non electric start motor and if so how long do they last before recharging battery?
i have a deep cycle for lights and bilge


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My old setup was like that for a while and it didnt really effect the battery much at all.
If you think about it, you dont use the trim all day non stop, just here and there..


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> My old setup was like that for a while and it didnt really effect the battery much at all.
> If you think about it, you dont use the trim all day non stop, just here and there..


I'm just curious if it would last three days without a charge for a glades trip??thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont see why not.
I did a 4 day keys trip, no charge.
But i also had a group 27


----------

